# B17F 42-30194



## 103576 (Jun 24, 2022)

Currently I researching B17F 42-30194 "We ain't scared" flown by Clifford Hamilton and shotdown 12th August 1943 over Kattenbos(Near Lommel) in Belgium. I have lots of info except what the cause of the crash was. Attacked by fighter(s) and who claimed this plane?? Was it FLAK. Can some one put a light on this mystery???

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mjfur (Jun 24, 2022)

Page 13 indicates "Windmilling Propeller", not attacked or hit prior to that.



https://catalog.archives.gov/id/90890023


----------



## 103576 (Jun 24, 2022)

True mjfur and Thanks for the MACR which I have already. Some crewmembers stated that this plane was hit by FLAK over the Target area and finished off by an "enemy" fighter.


----------

